# Green poop after rotavirus immunisation



## Rheaz

Hi all,
My little girl had her 4 month needles 9 days ago.
She had her second dose of the rotavirus oral vaccine alongside her needles.
She has been having green poo - which STINKS (she is exclusively breastfed so this is not the norm!) for about the last 6 days.
She is fine otherwise, but her poos have always been mustard yellowish and more of a creamy consistency rather than this horribly nasty runny green poop.
I have called the Drs etc and they told me not to worry if she is otherwise normal but I AM QUITE WORRIED THAT HER DIGESTION HAS STILL NOT RECOVERED FROM A VACCINATION 9 DAYS AGO?!
Has anyone ever heard of this being a reaction to the rotavirus vaccination or know when it might go away?
I am certain it is linked to this oral vaccine and have read some forums where mothers have asked this question before but they were a long time ago so I am seeking some updated advice/experiences?
:-(


----------



## Rheaz

No one experienced this?
:-(


----------



## Vanilla_girl

Now that I think about it I bet his last round of green poopmwas from the rotavirus immunology. My lo also got quite a bit of green poop when I was on antibiotics. He had his kshots about 9 days ago and I'd say the poop was back to normal 3days ago?


----------



## hoptingfor3

My baby had her first rotavirus vaccine 6 days ago and her poop is alternating from green to the mustard yellow, back and forth. I am not sure how long it is supposed to go on though.


----------



## blhanson1

I chose not to vaccinate my daughter for rotavirus because one of the things its supposed to prevent, diarrhea, is a side effect from the vaccine.

"Rotavirus vaccine side-effects
What are the risks from rotavirus vaccine?

A vaccine, like any medicine, could possibly cause serious problems, such as severe allergic reactions. The risk of any vaccine causing serious harm, or death, is extremely small.

A virus (or parts of a virus) called porcine circovirus is present in both rotavirus vaccines. There is no evidence that this virus is a safety risk or causes illness in humans. For more information, the rotavirus vaccination page.

Most babies who get rotavirus vaccine do not have any problems with it.

Mild Problems
Babies might become irritable, or have mild, temporary diarrhea or vomiting after getting a dose of rotavirus vaccine.

Serious Problems
Some studies have shown a small increase in cases of intussusception within a week after the first dose of rotavirus vaccine. Intussusception is a type of bowel blockage that is treated in a hospital. In some cases surgery might be required. The estimated risk is 1 intussusception case per 100,000 infants. 

Signs To Look For
During the first week after the first dose of vaccine, look for episodes of stomach pain with severe crying (which may be brief), several episodes of vomiting, or blood in the stool. Your baby could act weak or be very irritable. Look for any unusual condition, such as a sever allergic reaction or a high fever. " -https://www.cdc.gov/vaccines/vac-gen/side-effects.htm#rota


----------



## Vanilla_girl

> During the first week after the first dose of vaccine, look for episodes of stomach pain with severe crying (which may be brief), several episodes of vomiting, or blood in the stool. Your baby could act weak or be very irritable

that's interesting - that happened exactly with my son, I just put it down to maybe his spica cast being a little tight on him tummy, but it makes more sense since he just got his vacc. 
I'll know to watch for it after the 6 month vacc's now.


----------



## ay2808

My LO had black/green poo for just over a week after her 3 month jabs (can't remember which ones they were). I asked my HV about this and she said keep feeding (breastfeeding) to help get it through her system.


----------



## Kage76

I was told that they could have runny poos and vomit for up to 10 days- so it sounds normal to me- On another note our whole family came down with a really bad gastro and sophie out of all of us was the one that bounced back really really quick- i fully believe the rota-virus vaccination that she had two weeks before helped her not get it as bad as everyone else- and my god i couldn't imagine how bad it could have been if she had caught it to the level of the rest of the family.


----------

